# Looking For Title of 80's Fantasy TV Show



## Exquisite Dead Guy (Jun 26, 2005)

I don't remeber much about this show but here goes:

It was a short lived live action show set in a fantasy world.  I remeber that there was a hero type, an evil wizard (that I believe worked for an evil warlord).  It aired at night early in the 80's.  I also seem to remeber that it was sort of tounge in cheek.

I know it isn't much to go on, but hey, I got the title for "The Archer: Fugitive From The Empire" out of you lot with just about as much to go on (and then promptly purchased it from eBay!).


----------



## Jamdin (Jun 26, 2005)

Could it be Wizards and Warriors from 1983 starring Jeff Conaway?


----------



## Exquisite Dead Guy (Jun 26, 2005)

Jamdin said:
			
		

> Could it be Wizards and Warriors from 1983 starring Jeff Conaway?





That's it!  God bless the internet.


----------



## David Howery (Jun 26, 2005)

I remember that... didn't it have Julia Duffy as the ditzy blonde princess?  The pilot was hilarious, but it went downhill after that...


----------



## Arbiter of Wyrms (Jun 26, 2005)

Exquisite Dead Guy said:
			
		

> That's it!  God bless the internet.



It is pretty cool, isn't it? To be able to type in an fairly obscure question and get the answer back seven minutes later.

"Who Wants to be a Millionaire?" had a Super-Millionaire thing on a while back where after a certain break-off point, the contestant got two new lifelines: one of these was "three wise men." where the contestant hands off the question to a panel of three very bright people.  I don't remember wha the other one was, maybe their was only 3WM.  I don't know, but I do know that if I asked here, I'd get an answer because someone here surely remembers and even not asking, I suspect that the answer will pop up.

I want to be on "Who Wants to be a Super-Billionaire?" and I want to get all the help I need from EN World.  I'll bet if they gave me two weeks notice, and an hour to spend on every question with only EN World for help, I could answer just about anything.

You all are great.  These boards are great.  Go visit Henry's Thank You thread.


----------



## Ranger REG (Jun 27, 2005)

David Howery said:
			
		

> I remember that... didn't it have Julia Duffy as the ditzy blonde princess?  The pilot was hilarious, but it went downhill after that...



Yep, Julia Duffy played Princess Ariel Baaldorf, Jeff Conaway played Prince Erik Greystone (hmm, Greystone, _Greyhawk_), and Duncan Regehr played the evil Prince Dirk Blackpool (hmm, Blackpool, _Blackmoor_).


----------



## Aeson (Jun 27, 2005)

David Howery said:
			
		

> I remember that... didn't it have Julia Duffy as the ditzy blonde princess?  The pilot was hilarious, but it went downhill after that...




When hasn't Julia Duffy not played a ditzy blonde? She has risen it to an artform.


----------



## Mouseferatu (Jun 27, 2005)

I just wish there was a chance in hell of this thing ever making it to DVD. I'm sure that it sucked, and that any fond memories I have are 100% childhood nostalgia--but I still have fond memories.


----------



## Felon (Jun 27, 2005)

Never heard of this show before, but Google turned up a web site with some video clip downloads.

http://www.wizardsandwarriors.org/show/downloads/downloads.htm

The "Night of Terror" episode is the one with the quote about spiked boots.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 27, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> When hasn't Julia Duffy not played a ditzy blonde? She has risen it to an artform.



I just loved the one when they cast speak to animals on her dog in the show and it spoke to them in baby speak, the way she spoke to the dog!


----------



## Joshua Randall (Jun 27, 2005)

My favorite part of the show was the creaking leather armor. I mean, literally every time someone in leather armor moved, it creaked like a door that hadn't been oiled in thirty years.

I wonder if that was really the costume making the sound or if they foley'd it in?


----------



## Felon (Jun 27, 2005)

Just from looking at those clips, I'd suspect the outfits in question are more vinyl than leather. Vinyl's crunchy-sounding.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jun 27, 2005)

The show won an Emmy Award for costuming.  But the IMDB doesn't list it. You have to go to the Emmy Awards web site, search for Costuming in 1983.  They beat Dynasty, Filthy Rich, Mama's Family, and Tales of the Golden Monkey to win "OUTSTANDING COSTUME DESIGN FOR A SERIES" in 1983.


----------

